# Canker - Pictures



## casportpony

Just found this pigeon:


----------



## casportpony

Here it is after "pus" removal:


----------



## casportpony

This is a first for me, but l happen to have quite the supply of metronidazole, so I gave it 100mg. We'll see if it works or not. Of course he's in isolation and will go clean their food and water bowls really well.


----------



## casportpony

robin416 said:


> OK, your post showed up at the same time my last one did.
> 
> What do think, make a running commentary on the course of treatment and delete all that has nothing to do with it? Then make it a sticky?


Sounds good to me.

Treatment will be 100mg metronidazole for 5 days.


----------



## robin416

How about the resources for the drug? That could prove helpful too.


----------



## casportpony

Current weight: 345 grams.
Tube fed 60ml of Kaytee Baby Bird Food


----------



## casportpony

robin416 said:


> How about the resources for the drug? That could prove helpful too.


Yes, good idea! Will do that when I get off this iPad and on the computer.

Weight today was down to 330 grams, so I tube fed again. The 60ml I gave yesterday was too much, so today I gave 50ml instead. Will tube one more time today and hopefully there will be no loss tomorrow.


----------



## dawg53

Pigeons are known carriers for life with canker and will spread it via feeders/waterers. If I were you, I'd cull it before it infects your flock making your birds carriers, requiring monthly treatments for life.


----------



## casportpony

dawg53 said:


> Pigeons are known carriers for life with canker and will spread it via feeders/waterers. If I were you, I'd cull it before it infects your flock making your birds carriers, requiring monthly treatments for life.


I will think about it...


----------



## Akarnf2

One of the main way of transmitting Trichomonas gallinae is by the regurgitating of Crop milk to the nestlings. 
You can reed this link it has some good advices! 
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/canker.htm


----------



## casportpony

Akarnf2 said:


> One of the main way of transmitting Trichomonas gallinae is by the regurgitating of Crop milk to the nestlings.
> You can reed this link it has some good advices!
> http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/canker.htm


Glad you mentioned that... will check the two in the nest.


----------



## casportpony

So today was day six of medication, but the sore is still there, so I'm going to treat for a few more days.


----------



## Alaskan

Humpf... Annoying that it isn't gone yet.


----------



## casportpony

Alaskan said:


> Humpf... Annoying that it isn't gone yet.


Sure is annoyin! It's almost gone, but all the text books say to treat for just five days. Will take a picture of it tomorrow. Text books also say to give was less medication than I gave, so I wonder how effective it would have been if I gave less?


----------



## Alaskan

Humm...

Actually, I have a question for you... I finally got my first bumble foot.... Tiny little spot for bumble, it looks like something punctured right through the side of her toe (can't for the life of me think what it could have been).

So on the bottom of the bump there was a tiny scab.. I took that off with a sharp sterilized needle... But there was no lump of infection or what not.

I cleaned up the top part of the bump where a small slit in the skin was... Again, no infection.

I was almost tempted to just cut through the bump from the slit on the top to the scab on the bottom, maybe cut out the bit of skin there..... But that would have removed enough of the "meat" of the toe that there would have been some bleeding... I don't think a crazy amount... But couldn't decide and so decided to leave it.

This is the hen that also has slightly curled toes... I have fed her some butter milk, some plain yogurt, and nutritional yeast....

Dunno what is going on with her.

Here is a pic of her toes before cleaning.










And


----------



## Alaskan

I should have brought her in and soaked and cleaned her again today.... But didn't because spouse is home and disapproves of chickens in the kitchen.

One more photo:
View attachment 18123


----------



## casportpony

How bad is she limping?


----------



## Alaskan

She actually doesn't limp at all.... I only noticed because some of her toes have curled.


----------



## casportpony

Alaskan said:


> She actually doesn't limp at all.... I only noticed because some of her toes have curled.


I've only ever treated one bumble, and that was a duck the was limping. Not sure I'd wanna start cutting unless she was limping. Maybe Dawg will comment, I think he has some experience with bumble.


----------



## Akarnf2

casportpony said:


> So today was day six of medication, but the sore is still there, so I'm going to treat for a few more days.


Did you try copper sulphate? Reed this link I think that it can give you another option for treatment!

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/pet-advice/how-to-treat-canker-in-poultry.html


----------



## casportpony

Akarnf2 said:


> Did you try copper sulphate? Reed this link I think that it can give you another option for treatment!
> 
> http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/pet-advice/how-to-treat-canker-in-poultry.html


Thanks, I might try that.


----------



## casportpony

Akarnf2, I will *definetly* try it if I find another pigeon with it.


----------



## Akarnf2

casportpony said:


> Akarnf2, I will *definetly* try it if I find another pigeon with it.


I really hope for you that you will not fined any of those!


----------



## casportpony

Akarnf2 said:


> I really hope for you that you will not fined any of those!


Me too! Unfortunately, several pigeons have decided life here is good. The other link you posted said that 80% of pigeons carry it.


----------



## Akarnf2

casportpony said:


> Me too! Unfortunately, several pigeons have decided life here is good. The other link you posted said that 80% of pigeons carry it.


If that is the case and the reality is that not 80% of them are sick, the conclusion is that there is a trigger that causes sickness! You fined that an you will fined the kea for good health! ( my guess will be - Stress)


----------



## Buckeye209

Stress is always the main factor in trigger sicknesses


----------



## robin416

Stands to reason stress could be the trigger, it happens to humans all of the time.


----------



## seminole wind

casportpony said:


> Me too! Unfortunately, several pigeons have decided life here is good. The other link you posted said that 80% of pigeons carry it.


Yea me too. Then I heard peeping coming from a hanging garbage bag. Then the 2 youngsters did me a favor and flew off when they got older. I still have 2. They have tags and the owner lives around here somewhere. They were young birds at the time, and they take care of themselves, and I just have to toss their 2 eggs once in a while and give her a golf ball to sit on. The next ones will not be staying. This is a big pigeon racing area. Some of the coops are the size of the house.


----------



## seminole wind

How is the pigeon doing?


----------



## casportpony

seminolewind said:


> How is the pigeon doing?


Stopped meds several days ago... Need to re-check.

-Kathy


----------



## casportpony

Bummer, it's back. Many things I read said treatment was 5 days, but I gave metronidazole for 8 or 9 days and it's back. I re-read the pigeon rescue link and they suggest giving it for 14 days. The only pills I have are 100mg, 250g and 400mg, so I need to compound my own suspension if I plan on giving it for 14 days.


----------



## casportpony

Okay... I just made the suspension using 800mg metronidazole and 20ml of a compounding suspension, so now I will be able to give him a safer amount. Not sure if I'm going to give 50mg/kg twice a day or 100mg/kg once a day. Need to think about that...


----------



## seminole wind

I will be following the flagyl with ranidazole. I read that this stuff can get resistant quicker, and it's better to alternate. 

I think I might be using ranidazole for their community water as well if she starts drinking on her own.


----------



## casportpony

Not sure what I will do if the metronidazole doesn't work.


----------



## seminole wind

Well I ordered ranidazole for the water as a preventative/treatment. I wormed everyone tonight and found that the rooster that was in with the canker girl has the same smelly breath. So I guess they will all need treatment. : (


----------



## dawg53

casportpony said:


> Not sure what I will do if the metronidazole doesn't work.


The protozoa wont go away. Meds only treat it, not cure it. I wouldve culled it when I initially discovered it, same for poultry.


----------



## casportpony

dawg53 said:


> The protozoa wont go away. Meds only treat it, not cure it. I wouldve culled it when I initially discovered it, same for poultry.


I understand that, but this more of an experiment than anything else... Just really curious about what treatments will work. If I try two weeks of metronidazole and it doesn't work I'm not sure I will pursue it.


----------



## seminole wind

If you want to try Nystatin, Let me know I can mail you some.


----------



## casportpony

seminolewind said:


> If you want to try Nystatin, Let me know I can mail you some.


Thanks for the offer, but I think I have some. One of the drugs I've been looking into getting is dimetridazole (Emetryl), which is what used to be used to treat canker and blackhead.


----------



## seminole wind

casportpony said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I think I have some. One of the drugs I've been looking into getting is dimetridazole (Emetryl), which is what used to be used to treat canker and blackhead.


Sounds interesting.

Dawg, 4 were exposed before I caught it. 4 more are exposed now-my doing because she went in with old chickens that were being attacked and can't fend the others off. So they all will be giving a preventative.

My chickens have all been exposed to Marek's, 1/2 vaccinated. However they will probably all suffer from some kind of immunosuppression, plus age, 1/2 of my chickens are age 5-8.

I understand that you and many many people choose to cull sick birds. But I think we are in a kind of new era of chicken keeping where more chickens get to live longer, it's to my benefit and maybe others to go ahead and treat and see what happens. I won't let them suffer. Some will go for a professional necropsy. Others will have a backyard necropsy. Anyone who dies here gets an honest funeral and a prayer.

It's always possible that some day I'll feel the same way you do.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Sounds interesting.
> 
> Dawg, 4 were exposed before I caught it. 4 more are exposed now-my doing because she went in with old chickens that were being attacked and can't fend the others off. So they all will be giving a preventative.
> 
> My chickens have all been exposed to Marek's, 1/2 vaccinated. However they will probably all suffer from some kind of immunosuppression, plus age, 1/2 of my chickens are age 5-8.
> 
> I understand that you and many many people choose to cull sick birds. But I think we are in a kind of new era of chicken keeping where more chickens get to live longer, it's to my benefit and maybe others to go ahead and treat and see what happens. I won't let them suffer. Some will go for a professional necropsy. Others will have a backyard necropsy. Anyone who dies here gets an honest funeral and a prayer.
> 
> It's always possible that some day I'll feel the same way you do.


 Regarding infectious diseases: Culling saves other birds' lives, money, and time. Too much medications in birds can cause additional stress on their system, organ damage/failure, egg withdrawal periods etc...


----------



## Akarnf2

Try this link.. Maybe
http://beautyofbirds.com/canker.html


----------



## Sara Silver

casportpony said:


> Just found this pigeon:


Good lord, those first photos are horrific! Thank goodness you knew what to do! I hope the pidge just needed a couple more days and has returned to health.


----------

